

FortRabbit Puts Faith in Oft-Maligned PHP - oliver_stark
http://siliconallee.com/startups/2012/10/16/fortrabbit-puts-faith-in-oft-maligned-php

======
_ak
who would run PHP on some cloud service if you can have web hosters host your
PHP applications for next to nothing? I think that, without even realizing it,
they're competing with the good old webhosters that provide you with webspace
on a shared system.

~~~
showerst
Two obvious reasons come to mind (unsure if these guys solve either) -

1 - Scalability. It's nice to have instant scale up/down

2 - Complex deployment - Heroku has proven that if you can make it dead simple
to use git and spin up tons of databases/third party software, people will pay
for it.

------
hausburger
most webhosters don't provide GIT or SSH - you have to go the odd FTP way.

